# FA version 3.0



## Eevee (May 22, 2011)

From the birthday thread:



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Things have been slack in the coding department, and we know that. It's time for a change, and we're long overdue. We're going to fix that.
> 
> Today, we're announcing the Version 3.0 of FA, which we will be launching at FA United 4 this Summer. We've got a date (May 21st), and we're going to be pulling in new coders, new talent and a wealth of resources to pull the site to modern standards. Fresh, zesty new commenting, a unique commissions and rating system and a wealth of requested features. We're hiring (yes, paying!) professional UI developer to finish, refine and tweak our new design (a live template test can be found here).
> 
> ...



I wasn't at FA:U; did anything become of any of this?  I notice the template demo is down, again.


edit: To clarify, I'm curious about the status of:

the new UI template, seemingly in development hell since it first appeared in mid-2009;
the new developers mentioned since October and the paid UI designer;
the new commenting, rating, and commission systems;
the Web hosting slated to appear in February; and
the momentum from December.


----------



## BRN (May 22, 2011)

Shit.

We're out of popcorn.


----------



## Jashwa (May 22, 2011)

This should be funny.


----------



## LizardKing (May 22, 2011)

The new design was supposed to be unveiled during the Rapture.

CO-INCIDENCE?!?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 22, 2011)

SIX said:


> Shit.
> 
> We're out of popcorn.


 
I have candy though!


----------



## BRN (May 22, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I have candy though!


 
Invite me over @.@


----------



## Alstor (May 22, 2011)

Oh thanks, Eevee. You reminded me to get back onto my FA Time table.


----------



## Jashwa (May 22, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> The new design was supposed to be unveiled during the Rapture.
> 
> CO-INCIDENCE?!?


 Dragoneer was probably really banking on the world ending.


----------



## LizardKing (May 22, 2011)

The banner hasn't even been changed, I'm not crossing my fingers for an entirely new UI; especially when the thread for it hasn't been updated since January.

Unless they were so busy with the UI they didn't have time to change the banner :o
Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Icky (May 22, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> The banner hasn't even been changed, I'm not crossing my fingers for an entirely new UI; especially when the thread for it hasn't been updated since January.
> 
> Unless they were so busy with the UI they didn't have time to change the banner :o
> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


 If UI stands for "Uninterrupted Internet-sex", then sure.


----------



## Stratelier (May 22, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> The new design was supposed to be unveiled during the Rapture.


No, it was supposed to be finished by the time Duke Nukem Forever launches.  (Which is to say, next month?)


----------



## BRN (May 22, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> No, it was supposed to be finished by the time Duke Nukem Forever launches.  (Which is to say, next month?)


 
Ironically there's been further announced delays.


----------



## Jashwa (May 22, 2011)

SIX said:


> Ironically there's been further announced delays.


 That's not irony. That's completely expected.


----------



## Eevee (May 22, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Oh thanks, Eevee. You reminded me to get back onto my FA Time table.


http://stuff.veekun.com/fa-timeline.html


----------



## Bobskunk (May 22, 2011)

At least Silver's panel was a raging success.


----------



## Pravda (May 22, 2011)

The ~new coding talent~ seems to have failed to materialize too. Is anyone surprised at this point?


----------



## Accountability (May 22, 2011)

Maybe they stopped focusing on the UI to fix all the other problems?


Bwahahahahahahaha I crack myself up!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 22, 2011)

Pravda said:


> The ~new coding talent~ seems to have failed to materialize too. Is anyone surprised at this point?


 Nope.
I don't care so much about the GUI as I am about the security holes, but at this point I don't really care anymore.


----------



## Azbulldog (May 22, 2011)

Accountability said:


> Maybe they stopped focusing on the UI to fix all the other problems?
> 
> 
> Bwahahahahahahaha I crack myself up!


Your name suits this thread well.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 22, 2011)

Azbulldog said:


> Your name suits this thread well.


 Inb4 accountability gets banned for questioning the site.
Seriously at this point you are more likely to get banned for getting someone on staff in a tizzy than actually break the rules.
Oh wait, that's right criticising the site IS a rule breaking.


----------



## Xenke (May 22, 2011)

Not like we were expecting anything to happen anyway.

...Right?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 22, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Not like we were expecting anything to happen anyway.
> 
> ...Right?


 If you mean the GUI won't happen, then yes.


----------



## SnowFox (May 22, 2011)

Did they ever even hire any new coders or was it the standard distraction thing where they promise new shiny things then it all goes very quiet in the hope that no-one ever mentions it again.

I'm starting to doubt my faith. Maybe 'neer is a false prophet after all :V

Well next time somebody tells me the world is going to end FA 3.0 is going to be released on a specific date in the future with no real reason or explanation of how this is going to happen, I'm just going to smile to myself then wait a few months until nothing happens, then poke fun at it when nothing happens. Just like I did when I heard about how FA 3.0 was going to be released the world was going to end.


----------



## Fay V (May 22, 2011)

it's not as if we didn't all know it wouldn't come to fruition. you could pretty much tell as soon as the announcement didn't get an amazing response.


----------



## Eevee (May 22, 2011)

Huh.  From Dragoneer's Twitter:



> Getting ready to pack up and get ready for @faunited! Follow FAU on Twitter for live con updates. And come by my panel, see FA's new UI. =3



So...  what was shown?  The existing template?  An actual beta?  WHAT IS HAPPENING


----------



## BRN (May 22, 2011)

Eevee said:


> Huh.  From Dragoneer's Twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> So...  what was shown?  The existing template?  An actual beta?  WHAT IS HAPPENING


 
Eevee uses 'slap back on topic'.

It's not very effective.


----------



## Eevee (May 22, 2011)

Hey, inquiring mind wants to know.


----------



## BRN (May 22, 2011)

I'm actually looking forward to the answer myself. I'd forgotten completely. It's good someone's holding the FA staff to proper accountability. Do ho.


----------



## Pravda (May 22, 2011)

As far as I can tell, nobody knows what happened with the site, nobody responsible for the site is likely to speak up (net-cat has left #furaffinity-dev, and yak is thoroughly unresponsive (and when he is active, he is saying things like "i'm not editing the prod site, i'm committing to vcs first!!!")), but we're all fully informed about Dragoneer's fucking *engagement*.

Glad to see everyone's priorities are in line.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 22, 2011)

Eevee said:


> Hey, inquiring mind wants to know.


 Hey someone posted logs by yak, apparently they need someone to finish the template so he can port it to fa, but turned down help by someone.
Also they knew they were not going to make it by may 21st.


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> The banner hasn't even been changed


 The month hasn't even been changed


----------



## Eevee (May 22, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Hey someone posted logs by yak, apparently they need someone to finish the template so he can port it to fa, but turned down help by someone.
> Also they knew they were not going to make it by may 21st.


What?  Logs where?  Turned down help by who?  Why did Dragoneer mention seeing the new UI _this weekend_ then?


----------



## LizardKing (May 22, 2011)

Clayton said:


> The month hasn't even been changed


 
Is May now a clone of April? Is this all a dream? Have I travelled back in time?


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Is May now a clone of April? Is this all a dream? Have I travelled back in time?


 nyan [beginning of may] chANGed to this one we got now

correct?


----------



## Rose (May 22, 2011)

Clayton said:


> nyan [beginning of may] chANGed to this one we got now
> 
> correct?


 
Nay, the current banner is from April, it temporarily went to poptartcat, then changed back to the April one.


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2011)

Rose said:


> Nay, the current banner is from April, it temporarily went to poptartcat, then changed back to the April one.


 OHHH
Oh wow thats strange


----------



## Pravda (May 22, 2011)

Oh, yeah. Fucking around with the banner is, again, higher-priority than actually fixing any of the problems with the site. Great Job.


----------



## EPSILON (May 22, 2011)

I have a feeling I'm going to get my head ripped off here...

This was posted a few days after the post that Eevee originally quoted:


Dragoneer said:


> Not yet. Everything will go into *open beta* by *mid-late May.*


I'm guessing the date was changed because someone told Sean that giving an exact date was a terrible idea considering the history of FA, and he forgot to update that post in the birthday thread. It also says that it was for open beta only.

Just sayin.


----------



## Xenke (May 22, 2011)

Pravda said:


> Oh, yeah. Fucking around with the banner is, again, higher-priority than actually fixing any of the problems with the site. Great Job.


 
Because, like, not fucking the banner would totally result in the site getting fixed. Wah.


----------



## Eevee (May 23, 2011)

EPSILON said:


> I'm guessing the date was changed because someone told Sean that giving an exact date was a terrible idea considering the history of FA, and he forgot to update that post in the birthday thread. It also says that it was for open beta only.


Yes, I know the May 21 date was targeting an open beta.  (You may notice that it currently _is_ mid-late May.)  But there hasn't been another breath of this since the original thread was locked, so I'm curious where it stands.  No shame in saying "oops we're not done here's what happened", as long as you...  say that.


----------



## Pravda (May 23, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Because, like, not fucking the banner would totally result in the site getting fixed. Wah.


 
Look, they have time to fuck with dumb shit. Why do they not have time to _fix things_?


----------



## EPSILON (May 23, 2011)

Eevee said:


> Yes, I know the May 21 date was targeting an open beta.  (You may notice that it currently _is_  mid-late May.)  But there hasn't been another breath of this since the  original thread was locked, so I'm curious where it stands.  No shame in  saying "oops we're not done here's what happened", as long as you...   say that.


Can't really bitch about it until June 1st though, cause it's still mid-late may until May 31st 

I'm still trying to find out if anyone I know went to FA:U so I can hear about what was unveiled. No luck so far, but my furryish contacts are somewhat limited. Maybe someone who actually went will post in this thread, but from what I've heard I get the feeling that what was unveiled was just a preview on a projector screen or something, rather than an actual testable site.



Pravda said:


> Look, they have time to fuck with dumb shit. Why do they not have time to _fix things_?


You do realize it takes like 2 seconds to change the banner, right? Please STFU.


----------



## Pravda (May 23, 2011)

EPSILON said:


> You do realize it takes like 2 seconds to change the banner, right? Please STFU.


 
No.

Here's why: It also takes about 2 seconds to get the code to someone, anyone, who isn't yak, to get it reviewed. That is a much more important thing to get done, but they apparently do not have time to actually do it.


----------



## EPSILON (May 23, 2011)

Pravda said:


> No.
> 
> Here's why: It also takes about 2 seconds to get the code to someone, anyone, who isn't yak, to get it reviewed. That is a much more important thing to get done, but they apparently do not have time to actually do it.


 2 seconds to get it to someone maybe, but 2 seconds to review it? Not a chance in hell. Depending on the complexity of the code involved it could take weeks, or even months. Given some of the security issues with FA I'm not really surprised that they are very wary about finding extra help. I would be too.

Though according to Dragoneer there are new coders helping out with the site.


----------



## Jashwa (May 23, 2011)

Putting  in a new banner is literally just replacing one link or file, depending on how they do it.


----------



## Icky (May 23, 2011)

EPSILON said:


> Though according to Dragoneer there are new coders helping out with the site.


 
And you believe that?


----------



## EPSILON (May 23, 2011)

Icky said:


> And you believe that?


 For now I shall withhold judgment on this matter. :v

also: I never said I believed it. I said "according to Dragoneer..."


----------



## Pravda (May 23, 2011)

EPSILON said:


> 2 seconds to get it to someone maybe, but 2 seconds to revie


It needs to _get to someone_ first. That is the entire problem. It has not gotten to anyone for review.



EPSILON said:


> Given some of the security issues with FA I'm not really surprised that they are very wary about finding extra help. I would be too.


 
Everyone I know of who has offered their assistance (most of whom are employed in _the fucking infosec field_) has been blown off with "we don't have time to clean up the code to get it into a presentable state". Can you see why it is a little ridiculous that they DO have time to do completely meaningless things like jerk off a popular artist by making his meme the site banner for a day?

Also, yes, the site has security issues. Most of these were introduced or left unfixed by the current coder. This is why it is increasingly important that someone let fresh eyes have a glance at the shit.


----------



## Xenke (May 23, 2011)

Pravda said:


> Look, they have time to fuck with dumb shit. Why do they not have time to _fix things_?


 
It's like complaining about the government buying pens during a recession.

I mean sure, it's a [small] drop in the bucket, but it wouldn't actually change anything.


----------



## Accountability (May 23, 2011)

Xenke said:


> It's like complaining about the government buying pens during a recession.
> 
> I mean sure, it's a [small] drop in the bucket, but it wouldn't actually change anything.


 
Okay using your analogy, let's look at it this way...

It'd be like if someone found out the President sat down and ordered pens every month. And every month, he sat down and had long discussions with the Pen Suppliers about what would be on that month's Pens. Sometimes, in the middle of the month, the President would spontaneously order some wacky pens too. During all of this, though, he is complaining that he cannot find time to nominate new people to his cabinet.

He should be using the pens time to figure out who is sitting on his cabinet, because wacky pens aren't important.


----------



## BRN (May 23, 2011)

Furry porn sites.

Super. Cereal.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 23, 2011)

Accountability said:


> Okay using your analogy, let's look at it this way...
> 
> He should be using the pens time to figure out who is sitting on his cabinet, because wacky pens aren't important.



Yeah....but complaining about a link change in a banner is silly at this point. Complaining about the code or missing deadlines, however, isn't.


----------



## Armaetus (May 23, 2011)

I don't give a shit about the shiny Web 2.0/3.0 UI that is supposingly gonna replace the current one, I just want the fucking security holes patched up so no shit that happened in  December doesn't happen again.

Engagement? IDGAF.


----------



## LizardKing (May 23, 2011)

Glaice said:


> I don't give a shit about the shiny Web 2.0/3.0 UI that is supposingly gonna replace the current one, I just want the fucking security holes patched up so no shit that happened in  December doesn't happen again.



That was mostly incompetence, not security holes.


----------



## Armaetus (May 23, 2011)

Which goes hand and hand with it.


----------



## EPSILON (May 23, 2011)

Pravda said:


> It needs to _get to someone_ first. That is the entire problem. It has not gotten to anyone for review.
> 
> Everyone I know of who has offered their assistance (most of whom are employed in _the fucking infosec field_) has been blown off with "we don't have time to clean up the code to get it into a presentable state". Can you see why it is a little ridiculous that they DO have time to do completely meaningless things like jerk off a popular artist by making his meme the site banner for a day?
> 
> Also, yes, the site has security issues. Most of these were introduced or left unfixed by the current coder. This is why it is increasingly important that someone let fresh eyes have a glance at the shit.


"Everyone I know" would be...?


 There are a lot of people in the information technology and security fields that are completely unreliable and untrustworthy.

I'm going to use my workplace as an example. We have been through 7 different people in our IS department in the last year. 3 of them were fired for trying to play the "double agent" and leaking information to direct competitors (as we are an advertisement agency this is deadly for the survival of our business). 2 of them were fired for placing viruses and key loggers onto the servers (which was even more dangerous because there are a lot of workers who choose to work from home. We hire on quite a few single parents so this is a necessity for us. In office daycare is expensive as hell to run, fyi). 2 of them were fired because it was found out that they had no idea what they were really doing.

All of these workers had some solid educational background. All of these workers had good references. All but 2 of them had 5 years+ work experience in the field (the other 2 were under 5 years, but had a minimum of 3 years). On top of all that my boss has OCD and is a cynical old bastard. He does a *very *thorough background check before he hires anyone. He actually has a few restraining orders because some of the potential employees thought he was stalking them (and in a way, he was).

So I can fully understand why FA would be wary about bringing in new coders, especially considering it is a volunteer run site. People who aren't paid well are usually more inclined to do something really nasty.


As much as I don't like it: we don't know whats going on behind the closed doors of FA's administration team. They could have brought in new coders and, for now, chosen not to name names. They could be still trying to find new coders. Or they could have done nothing at all. We don't know. Personally I would like some information on what they are doing, who is doing the doing, and what they are planning on doing... but, again, I can live without it.


----------



## draconigen (May 24, 2011)

EPSILON said:


> [all he said in the previous post]



I like your opinion. Same here. I'd also like to know A) what happened at FA:U, or B) an official word to this matter.


----------



## BRN (May 24, 2011)

draconigen said:


> I like your opinion. Same here. I'd also like to know A) what happened at FA:U, or B) an official word to this matter.


 
There's a +This button. Bottom-left of his post.


----------



## Furiursa (May 24, 2011)

I'm curious as to how many of you were actually THERE this weekend at the presentation?  Cuz I hear a lot of accusations being tossed around, but as someone who's run a con or two in his day, there's a detox period afterwards when you're trying to change from 'OMG THE EVENT IS HAPPENING" mode to "okay now I can take a BREATH" mode.  

Saw the panel, was intrigued (rather than impressed) with the new layout and design changes, I recall them saying something akin to trying to get the beta open before June started, but the room seemed skeptical (this is volunteer fandom, skepticism is a healthy thing).

And a banner is a ridiculously easy fix, coding a site is a matter of scope.  It's like arguing that changing the wiper blades on a car is the same as tearing down and rebuilding the engine.


----------



## Kesteh (May 24, 2011)

Beta. A beta. Seriously? Years of "in progress" and we're supposedly getting a beta NOW?

Fuckthisshit.png


----------



## BRN (May 24, 2011)

Kesteh said:


> Beta. A beta. Seriously? Years of "in progress" and we're supposedly getting a beta NOW?
> 
> Fuckthisshit.png


 
Better late than never, deal with it, e.t.c


----------



## Alstor (May 24, 2011)

Furiursa said:


> I recall them saying something akin to trying to get the beta open before June started, but the room seemed skeptical (this is volunteer fandom, skepticism is a healthy thing).


I'm guessing it was this panel.


> *"Fur Affinity's Happy Lil' Discussion and Preview" hosted by Dragoneer*
> Saturday, 2p â€“ 3p (Ballroom B) â€“ Dragoneer will be  hosting a live panel discussing Fur Affinity, it's history and its  future.



 Did they show a demo of the site? Like site navigation and the new commenting system?

Did they say who will get access to the beta? Like is it just admin only or do you apply, or something else? If anything.

It's ok if you don't know. I wouldn't expect much from a one hour panel.


----------



## Pravda (May 24, 2011)

Furiursa said:


> And a banner is a ridiculously easy fix, coding a site is a matter of scope.  It's like arguing that changing the wiper blades on a car is the same as tearing down and rebuilding the engine.


 
For fucksake, that isn't what I'm arguing. I'm arguing that they're sitting here pissing around with wiper blades and paintjobs when the windows are smashed in, there is a turd in the ventilation system, and the engine is firing on one of its 8 cylinders.


----------



## Diocletian (May 26, 2011)

So Dragoneer will completely ignore the official FA discussion forum, but may respond if contacted on his personal twitter account (he's even doing FA technical support on there: http://i52.tinypic.com/6r6lw7.jpg):







Of course, it is very easy to say "coming soon". 

One wonders at this point if the FA site discussion forum is being deliberately avoided (certainly, Dragoneer was +faving pictures on FA only a few minutes ago), and how many of the staff are kept abreast of what is going on (if anything is going on other than drifting down the stream w/out much thought for the future aside from "keep on putting money into the slot machine").


----------



## Taralack (May 26, 2011)

Diocletian said:


> One wonders at this point if the FA site discussion forum is being deliberately avoided


 
Not exactly something hard to believe.


----------



## LizardKing (May 27, 2011)

Diocletian said:


> [25 May - "I'll update that tonight"]



Wow, it was updated with an entirely different one that looks exactly the same.

Fascinating.


----------



## WolfGuy100 (May 27, 2011)

Diocletian said:


> So Dragoneer will completely ignore the official FA discussion forum, but may respond if contacted on his personal twitter account (he's even doing FA technical support on there: http://i52.tinypic.com/6r6lw7.jpg):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd hate to cause a possible drama here, but Dragoneer doesn't seem to care about FA, just wanting to fave every shits he like to see? Really, I don't think he have a mind of site admin/owner. He just...sit there and fave, fave, fave. Really, come on.


----------



## Volkodav (May 27, 2011)

im not looking forward to new fa
i just know itll be riddled with security holes


----------



## CannonFodder (May 27, 2011)

WolfGuy100 said:


> I'd hate to cause a possible drama here, but Dragoneer doesn't seem to care about FA, just wanting to fave every shits he like to see? Really, I don't think he have a mind of site admin/owner. He just...sit there and fave, fave, fave. Really, come on.


 Things with dragoneer gets auto-faved and gets popularity bumped up.
IMO he's more of a guy who figured out how to get a shit-ton of free art instead.
My opinion of the guy is neutral, cause Fa is predictable, but atleast the majority of the admin staff now is good compared to who was on staff before furryleaks, sure they need some more staff, but I can't complain.
Here's hoping the number of security holes with the new version will be less, however I know better cause it's easier to patch a hole than to start from scratch_ most of the time._


----------



## kayfox (May 29, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Here's hoping the number of security holes with the new version will be less,


 
Isn't this new version simply re-skinning the old version?


----------



## Aden (May 29, 2011)

kayfox said:


> Isn't this new version simply re-skinning the old version?


 
I was under the impression it was more or less a re-code with added features and a new UI
But definitely don't quote me on that


----------



## Iovis (May 29, 2011)

Yes and no; it depends on what they're doing. If it's a purely graphical change, than it shouldn't cause any problems that can't be easily fixed. If they are adding in something like gallery folders or another feature that requires some recoding on the back end, then it could potentially cause problems.


----------



## WolfGuy100 (May 29, 2011)

Speaking of 3.0...when is it supposed to be out?


----------



## Taralack (May 29, 2011)

WolfGuy100 said:


> Speaking of 3.0...when is it supposed to be out?


 
Soon (tm)


----------



## Alstor (May 29, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> Soon (tm)


 And that's just for the announcement.


----------



## Kesteh (May 29, 2011)

Next summer. That's when the OPEN beta comes out.


----------



## Devious Bane (May 30, 2011)

*Why 3.0?*

Are we going to have an option to choose the old UI or are we all going to have to look at the shitty DA ripoff scheme from now on?
What's wrong the with the current layout?


----------



## Rossyfox (May 30, 2011)

Dragoneer should marry yak instead, it would make a lot more sense.


----------



## Armaetus (May 30, 2011)

Also, I'll believe it when I see it when I go to www.furaffinity.net . Until then, I will remain skeptical.


----------



## Eevee (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Why 3.0?*



Devious Bane said:


> What's wrong the with the current layout?


Uhh..

- It's very heavily table-based, which wastes bandwidth, takes longer to render, and is much more difficult to adjust.
- There are two color schemes ("ugly" and "less-ugly"), maintained independently, leading to different bugs between them and users using custom colors that show up fine on one theme but are unreadable on another.
- Useless borders are everywhere, distracting the eye and making it harder to pick out content.
- Almost every component uses the same generic table layout; there's little differentiation by size/color/font/position/etc.  Look at your own sig image: "System Message" is given no more importance than any other heading, all the text is the same size and font, and the link isn't even styled differently than the regular text.
- Various areas of the site are styled differently for no good reason: the submit workflow, vs the control panel, vs most everything else.  (Not relevant to most, but last I saw, the admin panel was also _radically_ different, using some white+yellow design.)

Similar things should look similar.  Different things should look different.  Important things should catch the eye.  Trivial things should not.  FA has most of this backwards.


----------



## Devious Bane (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Why 3.0?*



Eevee said:


> Similar things should look similar.  Different things should look different.  Important things should catch the eye.  Trivial things should not.  FA has most of this backwards.


Fix'd.
Out of all those items, seemed like only the first reached any sense of decency.
So aside from being a general eyesore(as most simple/half-assed designs are) and consuming X amount of unneeded bandwidth and rendering time, there is no other reasonable problem that can't be fixed in a matter of hours to a full-day at most.
I fail to see how a system designed to be twice as flashy solves either of these 2 problems. It more or less tries to draw attention from the issues rather than correct them. Especially since I'm only just one of the X amount of people who have already reached this same conclusion.


----------



## Eevee (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Why 3.0?*



Devious Bane said:


> Out of all those items, seemed like only the first reached any sense of decency.


Decency?  What?



Devious Bane said:


> So aside from being a general eyesore(as most simple/half-assed designs are) and consuming X amount of unneeded bandwidth and rendering time, there is no other reasonable problem that can't be fixed in a matter of hours to a full-day at most.


I don't think you give visual design quite enough credit.  FA looks like it does because a matter of hours is all the attention the design's ever had.

This isn't a herculean task, and it's easy enough to point out the individual problems, but creating something cohesive and attractive takes a bit more effort than slapping on individual band-aids.



Devious Bane said:


> I fail to see how a system designed to be twice as flashy solves either of these 2 problems. It more or less tries to draw attention from the issues rather than correct them. Especially since I'm only just one of the X amount of people who have already reached this same conclusion.


I didn't say anything about the new UI; in fact, I'm not sure I've ever given a public opinion on it.  You asked what's wrong with the current design.


----------



## Rossyfox (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Why 3.0?*



Devious Bane said:


> I fail to see how a system designed to be twice as flashy solves either of these 2 problems.


 
If you're referring to bandwidth use and render time, I think you are making the mistake of conflating the appearance with the underlying mechanics. A well-done pretty design will render faster than a badly done non-pretty design.

It is pretty simple really, doing layout (as opposed to just formatting) with CSS instead of HTML as much as possible is better in every way.


----------



## Devious Bane (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Why 3.0?*



Eevee said:


> I didn't say anything about the new UI;


So you were listing all that stuff with no relevance to the post you were quoting? Forget what I said about decency, I forgot people lack that here.



Rossyfox said:


> It is pretty simple really, doing layout (as opposed to just formatting) with CSS instead of HTML as much as possible is better in every way.


Assuming if it's written out properly*
Most of anything can be made better or worse depending on how it comes to being.


----------



## BRN (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Why 3.0?*



> Most of anything can be made better or worse depending on how it comes to being.


No shit.


----------



## Rossyfox (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Why 3.0?*



Devious Bane said:


> So you were listing all that stuff with no relevance to the post you were quoting? Forget what I said about decency, I forgot people lack that here.


 
The post quoted said "What's wrong the with the current layout?" That question explicity refers to the current layout, not the new one. Given that this was the only content in the post that wasn't scored out, I'd say Eevee's answer was the exact model of relevance.



Devious Bane said:


> Assuming if it's written out properly*
> Most of anything can be made better or worse depending on how it comes to being.


 
Thanks for that Capt. Obvious, now how about contributing something worthwhile?


----------



## zachhart12 (May 31, 2011)

So FA 3.0 isn't going to happen this month as promised then? hmm


----------



## Armaetus (May 31, 2011)

I wonder if the 3.0's layout will be more efficient, better or worse based on Eevee's breakdown of the current layout.



zachhart12 said:


> So FA 3.0 isn't going to happen this month as promised then? hmm


 
FA is notorious for breaking deadlines, frequently.


----------



## Firehazard (May 31, 2011)

zachhart12 said:


> So FA 3.0 isn't going to happen this month century as promised then? hmm


Fixed.


----------



## zachhart12 (May 31, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> Fixed.


 
LMAO


----------



## Accountability (May 31, 2011)

zachhart12 said:


> So FA 3.0 isn't going to happen this month as promised then? hmm


 
It will be released at the same time as Duke Nukem Forever.....'s sequel.


----------



## Kesteh (May 31, 2011)

The bigger answer is no, FA 3 won't happen this year. Well, it's heading that direction. If it does come out it'll probably still have a bunch of faults that have been pointed out and ignored.


----------



## zachhart12 (May 31, 2011)

Kesteh said:


> The bigger answer is no, FA 3 won't happen this year. Well, it's heading that direction. If it does come out it'll probably still have a bunch of faults that have been pointed out and ignored.


 
probably


----------



## Devious Bane (Jun 1, 2011)

Kesteh said:


> The bigger answer is no, FA 3 won't happen


There.


----------



## Redregon (Jun 1, 2011)

Pravda said:


> As far as I can tell, nobody knows what happened with the site, nobody responsible for the site is likely to speak up (net-cat has left #furaffinity-dev, and yak is thoroughly unresponsive (and when he is active, he is saying things like "i'm not editing the prod site, i'm committing to vcs first!!!")), but we're all fully informed about Dragoneer's fucking *engagement*.
> 
> Glad to see everyone's priorities are in line.



right, because updating a website that's being primarily funded out of pocket and doesn't have paid coder positions is more important than one's engagement. :V

and it's good to know that the people that obsess over the drama of a website are still obsessing over (and creating) the drama over a website. :V


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 1, 2011)

Redregon said:


> right, because updating a website that's being primarily funded out of pocket and doesn't have paid coder positions is more important than one's engagement. :V
> 
> and it's good to know that the people that obsess over the drama of a website are still obsessing over (and creating) the drama over a website. :V


 
This is also why I keep my personal life and most especially love life out of the spotlight. Why let people latch onto personal stuff if you make it everyone's business.


----------



## Deo (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello June 1st. 
Goodbye hope that FA would keep it's deadline of late May for revealing the new beta.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 1, 2011)

Deo said:


> Hello June 1st.
> Goodbye hope that FA would keep it's deadline of late May for revealing the new beta.


 my bet is still past august is when we even get to see it...I really mean it I got 10 buck riding on that bet >[


----------



## Redregon (Jun 1, 2011)

honestly, aside from a small handful of people whom have questionable lives (since they seem to have way more time and energy to spend bitching about a website) nobody cares about whether the site is shiny and new or whatever... most people don't make a point of crying like a little bitch about how the site is or is run because they just use it and don't care about the rest.


----------



## Accountability (Jun 1, 2011)

Redregon said:


> honestly, aside from a small handful of people whom have questionable lives (since they seem to have way more time and energy to spend bitching about a website) nobody cares about whether the site is shiny and new or whatever... most people don't make a point of crying like a little bitch about how the site is or is run because they just use it and don't care about the rest.


 
>Look up.
>See people other than the "regulars" ITT guessing the new UI will not come out on time.
>trollface.jpg

Also they were SUPPOSED to be paying someone to do the new UI. And bringing on a "wealth of new coders". So yeah, no excuse.


----------



## Redregon (Jun 1, 2011)

Accountability said:


> >Look up.
> >See people other than the "regulars" ITT guessing the new UI will not come out on time.
> >trollface.jpg
> 
> Also they were SUPPOSED to be paying someone to do the new UI. And bringing on a "wealth of new coders". So yeah, no excuse.


 
heh, and you believed them? christ, not only are you bitching about something that has zero actual world value to you, you're also a gullible fool.

honestly, it'll happen when it happens. no amount of crying, bitching or lame-assed attempts to "troll" will change any of that. and in the mean time, it's still functional and does what it needs to do. yeah, it may look a little old and shit but who gives a rats ass about that kinda thing? (i mean, who, that is important and/or relevant, gives a rats ass.)


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 1, 2011)

Redregon said:


> honestly, it'll happen when it happens. no amount of crying, bitching or lame-assed attempts to "troll" will change any of that. and in the mean time, it's still functional and does what it needs to do. yeah, it may look a little old and shit but who gives a rats ass about that kinda thing? (i mean, who, that is important and/or relevant, gives a rats ass.)



Those that we had to apologize to because we had let things get hacked through poorly constructed UI along with other poor security procedures.

That being said, while some of the bitching is over the top, it's not necessarily without warrant.

Also, consider this your final warning. If you can't be civil on these threads and continue taking a tone of authority as if you run the site, consider yourself perm-banned.


----------



## Redregon (Jun 1, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> Also, consider this your final warning. If you can't be civil on these threads and continue taking a tone of authority as if you run the site, consider yourself perm-banned.


 
given how what i've been speaking is far less in intensity compared to other users, i should hope that this is fairly and evenly applied to all people that behave in a similar manner.

and i'm not intending to take a tone of authority... though, all things considered, if there IS an infraction to be handed out, know that if you're the one handing it out, i will be disputing it (since you are too involved in previous drama to make a fair and unbiased decision regarding the matter.)

... though i guess since it's been said, i can file this in the file i have already compiled and have made aware to the site admins of the times where you've grossly overstepped your bounds.)


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 1, 2011)

Redregon said:


> given how what i've been speaking is far less in intensity compared to other users, i should hope that this is fairly and evenly applied to all people that behave in a similar manner.
> 
> ... though i guess since it's been said, i can file this in the file i have already compiled and have made aware to the site admins of the times where you've grossly overstepped your bounds.)


 
Then file it.

The one thing that is worse than the people who are complaining is the one who thinks by "Siding with administration" and trashing other users is acceptable. I don't agree with all these people they've been warned previously for their actions as well.

When you have a user that thinks he's doing "justice" by trashing other users acting on "our side" it's a disservice and discouragement to other users that feel that no one should care.

I care about people advertising on this site. 
I want users to feel more confident on donating to the site.

This benefits the owner who IS paying most of this out of pocket, vs giving a "fuck you" to everyone who criticizes. Is it frustrating with all the criticism? Yes it is. But what is more frustrating is having people being told "we don't give a fuck" about their opinions. That is the tone you give to others.


----------



## Redregon (Jun 1, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> Then file it.
> 
> The one thing that is worse than the people who are complaining is the one who thinks by "Siding with administration" and trashing other users is acceptable. I don't agree with all these people they've been warned previously for their actions as well.
> 
> ...


 
well, if you're reading "i don't give a fuck" into the tone, you're getting close. 

hell, what i find irritating is how people like in this thread will go all "RAAR FA is dumb, evil and ran by an idiot" and yet, the simple logic seems to escape them that if they have such an issue with the site's owners and maintainers, well, then go elsewhere... or maybe use that frustration to make a better codebase and present it to the staff (*HINT HINT HINT*). nobody is forcing anyone to use this site... and for the very small few people that donate or buy ad-time, they are the people i'd like to hear from with regards to legitimate complaints about things like downtime and the like (you know, things that would actually impinge their ability to use the site that they've donated/purchased-ad-space towards.)

all this bitching? that's all that it is... useless bitching. it serves no purpose, it solves no problems and it is probably taking more time and energy that could be better suited to constructive and productive pursuits.

but no, that would be using common sense... something which is in short supply in the fandom.

and why is it that whenever someone criticizes someone criticizing the site they're automatically assumed to be sucking up to the administration or whatever? like, seriously... i've seen this in many threads and in all reality, though i do know of and have met Dragoneer in person, it's not like we're buddy buddy or anything. hell, i'll bet you money that he'd like to see my ass heading out the door (since i don't buy adspace, haven't donated and highlight issues and tend to be a bit of a drama-monger.)


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't think you understand, I've seen people defend the site much better than you. It's not the sucking up to the administration.

There is a line to think about when you decide to send bad messages to users that feel like you're speaking on BEHALF of the administration.


----------



## BRN (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah, I found that popcorn.


----------



## Redregon (Jun 1, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> I don't think you understand, I've seen people defend the site much better than you. It's not the sucking up to the administration.
> 
> There is a line to think about when you decide to send bad messages to users that feel like you're speaking on BEHALF of the administration.


 
oi, if people are thinking that i speak on behalf of the administration, they really don't know me or the administration very well.

when i speak/type, i'm only speaking/typing my personal opinion. yeah, i tend to be a bit of a bitch at times but that's pretty much par for the course.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 1, 2011)

Redregon said:


> all this bitching? that's all that it is... useless bitching. it serves no purpose, it solves no problems and it is probably taking more time and energy that could be better suited to constructive and productive pursuits.


If Arshes critized the presense of inactive admins after a set time, the useless load wouldn't have been dropped. If Eevee didn't express the holes in the comment coding, those holes would still be there.

If no one is there to critize, the constructive and productive work would occur in all the wrong places.


----------



## Redregon (Jun 1, 2011)

Alstor said:


> If Arshes critized the presense of inactive admins after a set time, the useless load wouldn't have been dropped. If Eevee didn't express the holes in the comment coding, those holes would still be there.
> 
> If no one is there to critize, the constructive and productive work would occur in all the wrong places.


 
you're assuming that the freeloading admins are de-admined... which most aren't.

though i do see your point. if nothing is said, nothing is done... but, it's not nessessarily the complaining but how the complaining is happening... and really, this is also being used as more fuel for the fire of all those that just don't like Dragoneer and will find anything to latch onto to justify their hatred.

though it's insanely idiotic how a lot of those that are crying that they're "doing it for the betterment of FA" in one breath and in the next cursing the site and it's owners. honestly, it's not that hard to see and though not seeing that aspect does give the context of being constructive, once you see the other side of the issue, it becomes VERY transparent in that they're doing it mainly "for the lulz."


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 1, 2011)

Redregon said:


> the file i have already compiled



So according to you, complaining about the new UI equates to being a whiny little bitch about pointless nonsense, yet you have a "file" of perceived injustices.

Okay then.


----------



## Redregon (Jun 1, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> So according to you, complaining about the new UI equates to being a whiny little bitch about pointless nonsense, yet you have a "file" of perceived injustices.
> 
> Okay then.


 
no, not percieved, actual threats and examples of crossing the line.

though, in all reality, might be best to keep that kind of banter to the personal messages since thread derailment IS technically an infractable offence around here.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 1, 2011)

Redregon said:


> though, in all reality, might be best to keep that kind of banter to the personal messages since thread derailment IS technically an infractable offence around here.


 
Haha. Oh you.


----------



## Eevee (Jun 1, 2011)

The signal-to-noise ratio seems to have plummeted here.

Regarding this on the front page:



			
				FA news said:
			
		

> Small update: We're working on the UI release, and hope to have an open beta soon! Right now we're waiting on a few things before the beta opens up (recoded commenting system) before we can launch the beta.



I gave yak pointers on implementing nested-set comment threading last fall; he seemed genuinely interested and one of the maintenance windows was ostensibly to modify the comment tables in preparation for a switchover.  This would (could) fix FA's deep-nesting issues, even retroactively; Ferrox managed it with the same approach.  I haven't heard anything since, though, so for all I know he's abandoned the idea and is rewriting the existing implementation.

Why does the UI need to be held up for a new commenting system?  If it's still traditional threading, the frontend shouldn't be affected at all.


----------



## Kesteh (Jun 1, 2011)

Can we hide comments again like a few months ago? I want a sturdy comment system like that one we had.


----------



## Iovis (Jun 1, 2011)

Eevee said:


> Why does the UI need to be held up for a new commenting system?  If it's still traditional threading, the frontend shouldn't be affected at all.


I'm thinking that when they (Dragoneer and Co.) say "UI" they are including a lot more than just the graphical interface in that. The new "UI" is supposedly bringing in gallery folders and a better search engine. If they are including things like that it explains why some backend coding could be holding it up.If it was just updating the looks of the site it should have been up and running ages ago. It also means that somebody needs to be slapped. :3


----------



## Accountability (Jun 2, 2011)

Iovis said:


> I'm thinking that when they (Dragoneer and Co.) say "UI" they are including a lot more than just the graphical interface in that.


 
I wouldn't get your hopes up. Last year's UI updates were supposed to bring back Commission Information but instead that feature was removed entirely earlier this year. And remember the pss.ms url shortener? The holding page isn't even accessible anymore. The new UI is nothing more than a fresh coat of paint to distract people from the actual problems.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 2, 2011)

Iovis said:


> I'm thinking that when they (Dragoneer and Co.) say "UI" they are including a lot more than just the graphical interface in that. The new "UI" is supposedly bringing in gallery folders and a better search engine. If they are including things like that it explains why some backend coding could be holding it up.If it was just updating the looks of the site it should have been up and running ages ago. *It also means that somebody needs to be slapped. :3*


 Oh bby 

Honestly I've gotten used to how Fa runs so I don't care either way, just so long as the site doesn't go down a period of weeks and then we find out nothing was done.


----------



## BRN (Jun 2, 2011)

I honestly don't mind FA's "problems"; as I said in the Birthday thread; shit works, so why care? Worst case scenario is someone steals my session. Empties my gallery? I have the files on my computer. Posts spam comments? Explain I was hacked. 

It could run faster, but it isn't exactly slow. We could have more features, but we're doing fines with the ones we have.

The UI update's an added bonus IMO, not some radically overdue neccessary fix for people with entitlement issues.


----------



## Rossyfox (Jun 2, 2011)

SIX said:


> I honestly don't mind FA's "problems"; as I said in the Birthday thread; shit works, so why care? Worst case scenario is someone steals my session. Empties my gallery? I have the files on my computer. Posts spam comments? Explain I was hacked.


 
_If I get hacked I will just explain to everyone that I was hacked I don't see why it is such a "problem"!_

This is the worst post.

You are the worst poster.

In fact I think this is just about the worst thing I have ever read, anywhere, in any context.


----------



## BRN (Jun 2, 2011)

Rossyfox said:


> _If I get hacked I will just explain to everyone that I was hacked I don't see why it is such a "problem"!_
> 
> This is the worst post.
> 
> ...


 
Because FurAffinity is FurAffinity.

If we were talking Paypal, my email, banking, government/legal, or anything of actual and important value to my life, having my account hijacked would be a serious problem.

When we're talking about the furry fandom's Facebook it's an inconvenience at most. Oh no, they might read my notes about commissions and post them on ED. :v


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 2, 2011)

Just because it "works for now" doesn't mean it can't be better. That's why there's a suggestion thread, and even though we don't agree with all suggestions - why have them in the first place if we're just gonna go with.

FurAffinity, striving to be mediocre in every way.

Essentially - the site tries too hard not to be good, but just acceptable....maybe...


----------



## Kayla (Jun 2, 2011)

We had an FA 2.0?


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 2, 2011)

Kayla said:


> We had an FA 2.0?


 apparently 2.0 is when we are able to search again, remove comments and an updated Note system
this whole time I thought we were on 1.7


----------



## Kayla (Jun 2, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> apparently 2.0 is when we are able to search again, remove comments and an updated Note system
> this whole time I thought we were on 1.7


 
And broke the commission tab, have ads in submissions, too. :V

I'm still waiting for organized folders.

Oh and a stream option so I don't have to keep spamming my watchers when I'm streaming.


----------



## Eevee (Jun 2, 2011)

SIX said:


> I honestly don't mind FA's "problems"; as I said in the Birthday thread; shit works, so why care?


So..  don't care, then.  That's a little puzzling to me, because I'm a pedantic nerd, but perfectly reasonable.

But what you're doing here isn't "not caring"; it's actively caring in the opposite direction.  You're expressing your support for FA's _stagnation_, and I just don't understand that.  Why would you want a creaky system to stay creaky?  Why would you want anything to not improve?


----------



## Redregon (Jun 2, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> Just because it "works for now" doesn't mean it can't be better.


 
and yet, a lot of the bitching seems phrased in such a way to make it sound like it's a major problem or poised on the edge of disaster.

to be honest, if there is a suggestion box kinda deal, i see absolutely no reason why threads like these crop up. if anyone has a suggestion, post there. posting all these "GRAAH, FA is in SERIOUS need of an overhaul" posts only serves to rile up the userbase and make Dragoneer and staff look incompetent (though, maybe that's the aim.)

note: if someone actually believes that Dragoneer and staff are incompetent, how bout you just get the fuck out and quit yer bitching? wait, no... that would be the sensible thing to do. silly me.


----------



## Heimdal (Jun 2, 2011)

Redregon said:


> Accountability is stupid.


 
I summed it up for you.

Unfortunately, that isn't how anything with social function ever works. The people who don't bitch about problems will still eventually run into the problems, especially if nobody is actively trying to force accountability on anyone else. So what happens when someone gets banned for no rational reason? What happens when a mediocre artist gets booted for standing up against a popular artist who's wrong? What happens when someone's personal embarrassing notes conversations get out for the whole internet to see?

Apparently they should stop bitching and leave. Hurray for solving problems by covering your eyes.


----------



## Redregon (Jun 2, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> Unfortunately, that isn't how anything with social function ever works.



isn't it? everything you've said has happened on pretty much every site i've been to (not to me though.) 

hell, facebook has shit like that happen, deviant art has shit like that happen, conceptart.org has shit like that happen... if you haven't realized that you can't get away from petty bullshit drama online, you're doing it (life) wrong.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 2, 2011)

Redregon said:


> to be honest, if there is a suggestion box kinda deal, i see absolutely no reason why threads like these crop up.



Threads like these crop up because an announcement was made staff this was going to exist. So uhh yeah? 

Shouldn't make announcements through cons or twitter or anything else by your logic then.



Kayla said:


> Oh and a stream option so I don't have to keep spamming my watchers when I'm streaming.



There's a reason Twitter exists.


----------



## Redregon (Jun 2, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> Threads like these crop up because an announcement was made staff this was going to exist. So uhh yeah?
> 
> Shouldn't make announcements through cons or twitter or anything else by your logic then.


 
*facepalms* seriously, you're not this stupid so please stop pretending to be as such. the point i was trying to make was that this is a thread that (in it's essence) is a suggestion (unless it's a bald-faced attempt to smear the site... which, given the OP, would not surprise me in the slightest) so this should go in the suggestion box forum.

... but if you really want to concoct strawman arguments, be my guest.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 2, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> There's a reason Twitter exists.


 Sadly this is the same reason most folks don't know about things, specially things dealing with Furaffinity
If I only check my email once a month and check FA at least every 3 dasy, what thinks normal folks can stay constant on someones twitter specially one with only 9,707 followers out of the said 430,000 :V


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 2, 2011)

Eevee asked about the status of this announcement. What is wrong with that?

Eevee used to work for this site. Just because he's working on his own doesn't mean he's some villain twirling his mustache waiting for ruin. He's been more than polite. I'm sorry if you're just thinking everything is up to some nefarious means but I do actually believe that because as he has stated before he's interested in good security and programming, this is exactly why this topic was brought up.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 2, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Sadly this is the same reason most folks don't know about things, specially things dealing with Furaffinity
> If I only check my email once a month and check FA at least every 3 dasy, what thinks normal folks can stay constant on someones twitter specially one with only 9,707 followers out of the said 430,000 :V



For FA matters, like site matters - believe Twitter is inappropriate to relay important site information that affects all users that can be viewed on the site. - It's really a last resort.

However, Livestreaming, even if it's art that ends up being posted on FA is not a site issue. It's your side thing. That's why twitter is better for this than spamming users with eventual deleted submission/journal spam.  User asking for integration with Twitter SITE wide may be a better suggestion like how you can "like" or "tweet" a submission.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 2, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> For FA matters, like site matters - believe Twitter is inappropriate to relay important site information that affects all users that can be viewed on the site. - It's really a last resort.
> 
> However, Livestreaming, even if it's art that ends up being posted on FA is not a site issue. It's your side thing. That's why twitter is better for this than spamming users with eventual deleted submission/journal spam.  User asking for integration with Twitter SITE wide may be a better suggestion like how you can "like" or "tweet" a submission.


There is still a difference of going "not my problem" and "I'll help out a little bit" though


----------



## Redregon (Jun 2, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> Eevee asked about the status of this announcement. What is wrong with that?


 
... i can smell passive-aggressiveness from way off. i consider it a very unique talent. that and being able to smell bullshit pretty well.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 2, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> There is still a difference of going "not my problem" and "I'll help out a little bit" though


 
Considering Livestream DOES have Twitter integration, it is a better solution. I think this really is low on the priorities of things to fix and re-design for FA. 

There is a lot of noise in a user's inbox as for FA. This is especially true for watching, and those controls as a user right now - we have little control over. We can't unwatch journals because damn there's a lot of spam with those. We have to view ADULT and Mature art which in a sense makes no sense from a design standpoint to make a distinction of either if there is no control over what comes in on the inbox. Can't toggle watching a user's scraps though there is at least a benefit to having scraps - since it doesn't clog the main page.

Toggling the site to be more streamlined with its own main functions is a priority in my opinion. Outside functions is secondary - that means livestreaming. 

Cut down what "noise" a user can hear first, then you can add in more once that is fixed. That doesn't mean the site needs to be absolutely perfect - because yes, we know that is not going to happen.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 2, 2011)

Redregon said:


> ... i can smell passive-aggressiveness from way off. i consider it a very unique talent. that and being able to smell bullshit pretty well.


 
I think your olfactory senses needs tweaking.


----------



## Redregon (Jun 2, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> I think your olfactory senses needs tweaking.


 
naw, they're on point. and sadly so because the smell of bullshit is coming off so very strong from a good majority of posts in this thread. hell, if you were to charge 5c a pound as fertilizer, you'd be a fucking millionaire.


----------



## Accountability (Jun 2, 2011)

Kayla said:


> We had an FA 2.0?


 
We're on FA 2.0. FA 1.0 was the one that was so full of (even more) security holes the site had to be shut down for a few months right after the site launched.

I'd hardly call the new version "3.0", maybe more like "2.5", since, you know, upping the version number usually consists of more than adding a new coat of paint and changing how some existing features work.


----------



## Eevee (Jun 2, 2011)

Accountability said:


> I'd hardly call the new version "3.0", maybe more like "2.5", since, you know, upping the version number usually consists of more than adding a new coat of paint and changing how some existing features work.


Clearly you've never used...  hell, write your own joke.


----------



## Iovis (Jun 2, 2011)

Accountability said:


> I wouldn't get your hopes up. Last year's UI updates were supposed to bring back Commission Information but instead that feature was removed entirely earlier this year. And remember the pss.ms url shortener? The holding page isn't even accessible anymore. The new UI is nothing more than a fresh coat of paint to distract people from the actual problems.


 Oh, you're such cutie when your being pessimistic~<3 :v

Neither you nor I know what this "UI" update really entails. Please stop acting like you do. All we really have is what amounts to a handful of rumors. For all anyone knows this updated could be their way of saying "we're shutting down FA forever because we ran out of funding but we aren't sure how to say it so we're going to dick you around for a while before finally telling you."

Oh God, I think your pessimism is infectious! Get away from me! *runs away screaming bloody murder*



Redregon said:


> to be honest, if there is a suggestion box kinda deal, i see absolutely no reason why threads like these crop up. if anyone has a suggestion, post there.


Yeah, cause that would go over well: "Hmm, let's go check the suggestion thread today! *click* 1365 new pages...? Fuck that, I'll just go look at porn instead."

It would be impossible to wade through all the shit compiled into a single thread. Only about 5% of it would be legitimate suggestions, the rest would be "discussion" (re: arguments) of said suggestions.

But wait! "They can take the discussion elsewhere!" Oh... wait, then threads like this would start popping up again. Ho-hum...  





*edit* Oh yeah I forgot the obligatory: "Damnit Dragoneer! Get your ass in this thread and post something already you faggot!"


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 2, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> Considering Livestream DOES have Twitter integration, it is a better solution. I think this really is low on the priorities of things to fix and re-design for FA.
> 
> There is a lot of noise in a user's inbox as for FA. This is especially true for watching, and those controls as a user right now - we have little control over. We can't unwatch journals because damn there's a lot of spam with those. We have to view ADULT and Mature art which in a sense makes no sense from a design standpoint to make a distinction of either if there is no control over what comes in on the inbox. Can't toggle watching a user's scraps though there is at least a benefit to having scraps - since it doesn't clog the main page.
> 
> ...


 
That I do undstand but I used FA as an example as only those that tend to follow it on twitter tend to know more of whats going on than the masses. I think thats why SoFurry doesnt have such a problem with journals as your journal is a submission itself actually thus everyone is free to see it when it shows up on the main page.

You are right though, things become easier to work into if the actual system is already organized than a large mess.


----------



## BRN (Jun 2, 2011)

Eevee said:


> But what you're doing here isn't "not caring"; it's actively caring in the opposite direction.  You're expressing your support for FA's _stagnation_, and I just don't understand that.  Why would you want a creaky system to stay creaky?  Why would you want anything to not improve?



Not really true. As I said, we could use new features, but we get along without them. It could be faster, but it isn't exactly slow. I support improvements, but I'm not demanding them.


----------



## Accountability (Jun 2, 2011)

Iovis said:


> Neither you nor I know what this "UI" update really entails. Please stop acting like you do. All we really have is what amounts to a handful of rumors.


 
Well, there _have_ been two public previews (FA: United and Livestream). I personally saw a portion of the Livestream one and didn't see any new features. Nor has anyone who went to FA: United come forward and said that a new feature was demoed there.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 2, 2011)

SIX said:


> Not really true. As I said, we could use new features, but we get along without them. It could be faster, but it isn't exactly slow. I support improvements, but I'm not demanding them.


 +1 to the apathy team.

FA 3.0: The, "I'll believe it when I see it" version.


----------



## Eevee (Jun 2, 2011)

Iovis said:


> Neither you nor I know what this "UI" update really entails. Please stop acting like you do. All we really have is what amounts to a handful of rumors.


Urk.  I'm a little alarmed that you have this impression.

The new UI was previewed several summers ago and linked again in the birthday thread, by Dragoneer, this January, along with the May 21 release date.  Various details of it have been revealed, some publicly, some directly to naggers, all by FA staff.  Very little actual content in this thread is based in rumor; my original post even quotes Dragoneer directly and asks about specific things he said.


----------



## Devious Bane (Jun 2, 2011)

Iovis said:


> *edit* Oh yeah I forgot the obligatory: "Damnit Dragoneer! Get your ass in this thread and post something already you faggot!"


-BackHanded_Comment_Comparing_This_Happening_And_The_Deadline_Being_Met-

This is becoming rather redundant.


----------



## Iovis (Jun 2, 2011)

Accountability said:


> Well, there _have_ been two public previews (FA: United and Livestream). I personally saw a portion of the Livestream one and didn't see any new features. Nor has anyone who went to FA: United come forward and said that a new feature was demoed there.


In "public previews" they will only show you what they want to show you, and not always everything they are doing. In those public previews certain things may not be ready to be displayed to the public yet. Example: the recoded comment system. They can't show it off if it isn't done.



Eevee said:


> Urk.  I'm a little alarmed that you have this impression.
> 
> The new UI was previewed several summers ago and linked again in the  birthday thread, by Dragoneer, this January, along with the May 21  release date.  Various details of it have been revealed, some publicly,  some directly to naggers, all by FA staff.  Very little actual content  in this thread is based in rumor; my original post even quotes Dragoneer  directly and asks about specific things he said.


Perhaps I could have written that better. I was referring to extra features (folders, comment system, search, commission system, etc) that might get thrown in with this update. Also the post you are referring to is a few months old, and many things can change in a few months.

Neither Dragoneer himself nor any of the technical staff have posted anything in this thread and "beta announcement coming soon" is rather ambiguous. This makes me think they are keeping something on the down low, be it good or bad. I'm an optimist, so I'm hoping it's good and I'd like to think that the mention of the recoded commenting system on the front page is a good sign. Aside from the recoded comment system I have no facts at all, only  rumors about various things from a ton of different sources that are  supposed to come out in this update.

The admins that have posted in this thread haven't said anything concrete about this coming update. One would assume that admins would be kept at least partially in the loop with this sort of thing so they know that when this updated comes out they will know the kind of things to look for if any potential problems crop up... but this is FA after all so I wont put much faith in inter-admin communications.

You say that "various details have been revealed" and yet I see none of it here in this thread. I've seen some threads on lulz and other places about the update, but nobody seems to know anything for certain other than "it will look pretty/ugly". If you have some solid facts about this update and not just rumors and speculation, then please post them. Personally I'm still waiting to see those logs that CannonFodder mentioned, but I'll take any and all information.


----------



## Eevee (Jun 3, 2011)

Iovis said:


> This makes me think they are keeping something on the down low, be it good or bad. I'm an optimist, so I'm hoping it's good and I'd like to think that the mention of the recoded commenting system on the front page is a good sign. Aside from the recoded comment system I have no facts at all, only  rumors about various things from a ton of different sources that are  supposed to come out in this update.


You have what Dragoneer said and a compilation of prior events.  What else has been rumored?



Iovis said:


> You say that "various details have been revealed" and yet I see none of it here in this thread. I've seen some threads on lulz and other places about the update, but nobody seems to know anything for certain other than "it will look pretty/ugly". If you have some solid facts about this update and not just rumors and speculation, then please post them.


Not necessarily about this update, just interactions with yak that relate to previously-mentioned features.  Here are some things I know.


Pi and I explained a filesystem fix, ostensibly required for *gallery folders* (though I can't imagine how), to FA some time ago.  He told us on May 10:


> <&net-cat> As for the filesystem reorg itself, waiting on software support. The script to actually do the reorg is done and I've got a working tree.


Running the script should have been a fairly painless button-press, but I don't know if that's actually been done in the weeks since.
Part of the Feb 20 maintenance involved updating the database to support nested set *comments*, which I'd tried to sell yak on in January.  I don't know where the code stands on this, but there's a reference implementation and migrator in Ferrox.
yak has been telling me since October that he _has_ people ready to be *new developers*, but isn't ready to say who they are.  Something similar was implied in Dragoneer's announcement.  He's mentioned a few times that he needs to do _something_ to make FA safe for others to work on, but I don't really know what that something is or why it isn't a top priority.


----------



## Redregon (Jun 3, 2011)

Eevee said:


> You have what Dragoneer said and a compilation of prior events.  What else has been rumored?


 
that's the second time i've seen that calendar link (the timeline one) and both times i've seen nothing on it but a scrolling calendar. is there something i'm missing? is this some sort of browser issue or was it intentionally left blank?


----------



## Eevee (Jun 4, 2011)

Redregon said:


> is this some sort of browser issue or was it intentionally left blank?


If you're the guy with IE8, it's probably IE choking on a comma.  Upgrade IE or try anything else.  Or just view source, I guess.


----------



## Iovis (Jun 4, 2011)

Eevee said:


> You have what Dragoneer said and a compilation of prior events. What else has been rumored?


Again I'll say that many things can change within a few months and nobody has given a more recent official statement on this up and coming update. We have no idea what ideas have been scrapped (for now or forever) nor what ideas may have been added. Confirmation has (somewhat) been given on an updated comment system, and possibly gallery folders. But what about the "unique commissions and rating system" and the really abiguous "wealth of requested features"? Again it comes back to rumors and speculation.

As for the new coding help I'm really on the fence with that one. I would much rather have these new people named openly, but I can understand why yak is hesitant about naming them. The tech staff at FA have gotten a lot of shit over the years and he would probably leave them unnamed to spare them the idiocy of certain people who wont be named because that would be calling someone out.


Like Redregon the best I can see is a blank scrolling calandar with no information so I'm not sure what information is on that page.
Internet Explorer: Loads a blank webpage.
Firefox (Desktop): Loads a blank scrolling calandar.
Firefox (Android): Loads indefinately.
Opera: Loads a blank scrolling calandar.
Netscape: Loads a blank webpage.
Crome: Loads a blank scrolling calandar.
Safari: Loads a blank scrolling calandar.
Android: Loads indefinately.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 4, 2011)

Works fine for me.



Iovis said:


> Like Redregon the best I can see is a blank scrolling calandar with no information so I'm not sure what information is on that page.
> Internet Explorer: Loads a blank webpage. *Shit browser, no one cares*
> Firefox (Desktop): Loads a blank scrolling calandar. *Loads properly*
> Opera: Loads a blank scrolling calandar. *Another shit browser*
> ...


----------



## Eevee (Jun 4, 2011)

Iovis said:


> Again I'll say that many things can change within a few months and nobody has given a more recent official statement on this up and coming update. We have no idea what ideas have been scrapped (for now or forever) nor what ideas may have been added.


This is a depressing line of thinking.  After a (fairly short!) amount of time has elapsed, we should just assume that anything FA has said is not worth listening to?  Something is very wrong if announcements are so unreliable.



Iovis said:


> As for the new coding help I'm really on the fence with that one. I would much rather have these new people named openly, but I can understand why yak is hesitant about naming them.


I'm more curious where they _are_.  Seven months later, surely there should be some indication that they exist or are doing something.



Iovis said:


> Like Redregon the best I can see is a blank scrolling calandar with no information so I'm not sure what information is on that page.


What the fuck.  Works fine here in Firefox 4, Chrome 13, Opera 9 or 10 or something.  Internet is truly the future.

Are you looking at present day, or did it flip out and scroll to 2015 or something?  This timeline lib is pretty finicky, and I've had it e.g. scroll forwards several years because I pressed ctrl-pgdn to switch to its tab.


----------



## Iovis (Jun 4, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Works fine for me.


That's not even half the browsers I have installed on this computer. Opera isn't a shit broswer. It could be better, but it is hardly shit. Besides, I only really use Firefox for web browsing, the rest are for testing purposes.


----------



## Aden (Jun 4, 2011)

Who said Opera is a shit browser 
Lemme at 'em


----------



## Iovis (Jun 4, 2011)

Eevee said:


> This is a depressing line of thinking. After a (fairly short!) amount of time has elapsed, we should just assume that anything FA has said is not worth listening to? Something is very wrong if announcements are so unreliable.


Not entirely, but we should also take into consideration that FA has been somewhat unreliable in the past. 



Eevee said:


> I'm more curious where they _are_. Seven months later, surely there should be some indication that they exist or are doing something.


It will be intersting to see the answer to that as well.



Eevee said:


> What the fuck. Works fine here in Firefox 4, Chrome 13, Opera 9 or 10 or something. Internet is truly the future.
> 
> Are you looking at present day, or did it flip out and scroll to 2015 or something? This timeline lib is pretty finicky, and I've had it e.g. scroll forwards several years because I pressed ctrl-pgdn to switch to its tab.






I'm going to go to the library and my work tomorrow and test it there. It might just be my computer blocking things that it isn't supposed to but I'll let you know either way.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 4, 2011)

Aden said:


> Who said Opera is a shit browser
> Lemme at 'em


 
I asked someone who used it at college why I should use it over another browser. They didn't have an answer.

Then they switched to Firefox.


----------



## Eevee (Jun 4, 2011)

Iovis said:


> I'm going to go to the library and my work tomorrow and test it there. It might just be my computer blocking things that it isn't supposed to but I'll let you know either way.


The only thing loaded is the timeline; there's nothing else to block.

Anything in the error/javascript console?


----------



## Sax (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm getting a blank timeline in firefox 3.6.17 and it works fine in safari. (I've tried desactivating adblock+, greasemonkey, facebook purity, FA extender, https everywhere)
The error console gives me this: 
Error: console is not defined
Source File: http://stuff.veekun.com/fa-timeline.html
Line: 575


----------



## Eevee (Jun 4, 2011)

HAHAHA okay I'm just an idiot then.  Fixed.


----------



## Redregon (Jun 4, 2011)

Eevee said:


> If you're the guy with IE8, it's probably IE choking on a comma.  Upgrade IE or try anything else.  Or just view source, I guess.


 
firefox. and it looks like it's resolved now.

though... it's creepy as all hell how you've been tallying all this information and even made a handy-dandy calendar to track and display said issues. if FA were a person, you'd probably be getting a restraining order by now since this feels like stalker behavior.

EDIT:: having scrolled through and checking out the entries on that calendar, i'm left with the feeling that all these "issues" seem to be minor issues at best. it looks like the major issues are dealt with accordingly and the minor ones are dealt with when they become bigger issues (which i will agree isn't the best way to deal with them.) but all in all, i still contend that the issues that are commonly brought up make me go "seriously, why is this such a big deal?" because all the issues that seem to be announced or whatever are the kind (to me, at least) that won't impinge on the average users' experience whilst using the website. 

now, yeah, i will agree that the password leak and hack or whatever it was that happened back then to force the password resets? that's human error on the part of the users and doesn't seem to be that big of a deal on the code side. i mean, think about it... how can a website be held accountable for it's misuse by exploiting lazy users? 

to me, this is less a code/page issue than it is an H.R. issue. and seriously, there are quite a few people on staff that i feel ought to be fired unceremoniously for various reasons... if i were the one to own the site, i'd pretty much fire almost everyone and run the place like a business... for the issue of mods and such not pulling their weight? institute a monthly quota. if they don't meet that quota, they're put on warning... if they have another missed quota, they'd be fired. no if's, and's or but's. same goes for abuse of moderator power... be that siding with friends and not website policy or using their power as a threat for things that aren't a website issue but an interpersonal issue. 

i'd also make it so that all administrative or moderator access is using "moderator" accounts. that would remove the status symbol effect which i personally feel is a major problem. it would also give the moderators an extra level of secrecy so that they don't have to worry about their "friends" getting butthurt because they had their misuse of the site actioned (and really, if they would feel that way, are they really that person's friend? i mean, think about it... a friend will stick by you and a real friend will tell you that you've fucked up when you've fucked up... in all reality, i would not call them friends in as much as they're merely sycophants (and i despise sycophants.)


----------



## Aden (Jun 4, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I asked someone who used it at college why I should use it over another browser. They didn't have an answer.


 
Personal preference?


----------



## BRN (Jun 4, 2011)

Aden said:


> Personal preference?


 
SIX, you do not have permission to..

Also, Opera's "Speed Dial" is a godsend.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 4, 2011)

Aden said:


> Personal preference?


 
I guess so, it's the reason why I traverse FA/FAF in Safari.

Everything else is Chrome.


----------



## Eevee (Jun 4, 2011)

Redregon said:


> though... it's creepy as all hell how you've been tallying all this information and even made a handy-dandy calendar to track and display said issues. if FA were a person, you'd probably be getting a restraining order by now since this feels like stalker behavior.


Yes, heaven forbid a public organization providing a public service have its actions, you know...  remembered.

This is a running theme with everything you say: my crime is merely *noticing* what FA does.  It's not even that I'm making any effort to hold FA accountable for its actions and words (which I'm only barely doing); you're offended that I even acknowledge that there's anything to be held accountable _for_.  This is defensiveness of an absurd degree and I don't understand it.



Redregon said:


> having scrolled through and checking out the entries on that calendar, i'm left with the feeling that all these "issues" seem to be minor issues at best. it looks like the major issues are dealt with accordingly and the minor ones are dealt with when they become bigger issues (which i will agree isn't the best way to deal with them.) but all in all, i still contend that the issues that are commonly brought up make me go "seriously, why is this such a big deal?" because all the issues that seem to be announced or whatever are the kind (to me, at least) that won't impinge on the average users' experience whilst using the website.


A few people have said something like this, and it makes me wonder what the "average user" is meant to be.  If you define "average user" as merely "someone who wants to post art and look at art", then they would find _some_ way to get by even if all they had was a shared FTP server.  The point of FA is to provide a bit more convenience than that.

When the search went down, people muddled through.  When the commission info page went down, people moved their commission info into journals.  Without direct support for stream announcements, those become submissions and journals as well.  Without gallery folders, some people maintain big manual lists of gallery links arranged by category.  Is the average user affected by these things, or do you think not just because there are manual workarounds?

As long as you can upload art and type text, there's always going to be a way to do what you want.  It's passive inconvenience, not active.  That's still a damn shame.

More of interest, and more the reason for the timeline format, is the lack of communication.  Existing features have been removed without mention; new features have been promised over and over, without any real mention of how they're coming along besides "in testing".  If FA came out every few months and just straight-up said "hey we haven't done anything on these at all", that would be perfectly fine.  I don't object to the maintainers not having that much time for a hobby site.  I object to being jerked around with empty promises.

There's security, of course, but that's its own minefield.  But again the problem is not really that security issues exist; moreso that security has never been a high priority.  I can understand accidents.  I can't understand knowing you have serious problems and doing nothing about them.



Redregon said:


> i'd also make it so that all administrative or moderator access is using "moderator" accounts. that would remove the status symbol effect which i personally feel is a major problem.


ArtPlz is planning to take this sort of approach.  I might steal it from them.


----------



## Redregon (Jun 4, 2011)

Eevee said:


> Yes, heaven forbid a public organization providing a public service have its actions, you know...  remembered.
> 
> This is a running theme with everything you say: my crime is merely *noticing* what FA does.  It's not even that I'm making any effort to hold FA accountable for its actions and words (which I'm only barely doing); you're offended that I even acknowledge that there's anything to be held accountable _for_.  This is defensiveness of an absurd degree and I don't understand it.



not offended, just creeped out at your insistence at "holding FA accountable." see, this is the kind of behavior like you'd see from obsessed fanboys/girls that will write letter after letter when their favourite character's hair on television was styled incorrectly. you think i'm offended? no... like i said... creeped out. this kind of obsession can't be healthy or normal. (and given your history with FA, it strikes me as crazy "ifican'thavehimnobodycan" stalker behavior. you say it's innocent, i disagree because actions tend to speak WAY louder than words. but then again, i guess that's what you get when you have two differing opinions on a matter.)




Eevee said:


> A few people have said something like this, and it makes me wonder what the "average user" is meant to be.  If you define "average user" as merely "someone who wants to post art and look at art", then they would find _some_ way to get by even if all they had was a shared FTP server.  The point of FA is to provide a bit more convenience than that.
> 
> When the search went down, people muddled through.  When the commission info page went down, people moved their commission info into journals.  Without direct support for stream announcements, those become submissions and journals as well.  Without gallery folders, some people maintain big manual lists of gallery links arranged by category.  Is the average user affected by these things, or do you think not just because there are manual workarounds?
> 
> As long as you can upload art and type text, there's always going to be a way to do what you want.  It's passive inconvenience, not active.  That's still a damn shame.



you can see it however you want though. i mean, consider the alternatives out there for art sites... there's dA which doesn't allow outright porn (though i know some get around that.) then there's ink-bunny (ran by pedophiles so i hope you can understand why some won't touch it with a 100-foot pole) and of course, there's still vcl, but it is just an art repository and doesn't have the social aspect... and lastly, there's Y!Gallery... but that's run by flakes who have no business running a website at all... so, it's not like there are many alternatives for furry porn out there. 

still, at the end of the day, FA does what I want it to do... anything more than that is just gravy (and i never really liked the commission information panel because it barely got used afaik so why keep something that's in so little demand, especially if it's risking the stability of the rest of the site?) if you have expectations of something more than what every other user is currently getting, i'd question how long this entitlement complex has caused issues in your life (but that'd be me being a snarky bitch.)



Eevee said:


> More of interest, and more the reason for the timeline format, is the lack of communication.  Existing features have been removed without mention; new features have been promised over and over, without any real mention of how they're coming along besides "in testing".  If FA came out every few months and just straight-up said "hey we haven't done anything on these at all", that would be perfectly fine.  I don't object to the maintainers not having that much time for a hobby site.  I object to being jerked around with empty promises.
> 
> There's security, of course, but that's its own minefield.  But again the problem is not really that security issues exist; moreso that security has never been a high priority.  I can understand accidents.  I can't understand knowing you have serious problems and doing nothing about them.



well, yeah... communication is key... and i will agree with you that it causes more issues with the administration saying they'll do something and not delivering. in all fairness, if i were to run the site, i'd just release whatever new features when they're ready. it is kinda silly promising things and missing the deadline (if this were professional setting, that kind of behavior would get you sacked.)

to be completely fair, i've learned not to trust people's promises online for things that they aren't paid for (don't bring up donations or ads, that's not paying for the use of the site itself.) if Dragoneer promises to institute feature X, my first thought is "yeah, that'd be cool but i'll believe it when i see it." but this goes back to my "no expectations, no dissapointments" mindset.

ArtPlz is planning to take this sort of approach.  I might steal it from them.[/QUOTE]

please do. however, i'll bet that you'll find fewer people seeking the position since most do it for the status and power (and are often found to be abusing it one way or another.)


----------



## Eevee (Jun 4, 2011)

Redregon said:


> you think i'm offended? no... like i said... creeped out. this kind of obsession can't be healthy or normal.


You've made more posts in this thread than I have, and you're even targeting specific people.  I'm commenting on a public organization.



Redregon said:


> you can see it however you want though. i mean, consider the alternatives out there for art sites...


What do the alternatives have to do with anything?  FA could be much better; FA promises to be much better.



Redregon said:


> if you have expectations of something more than what every other user is currently getting


What I expect is that every other user deserves better.  I'm not even a user; I'm permabanned, remember?  There'd be little point in demanding features solely for my unusable account.


Your perspective continues to confuse me.  You call me an obsessed stalker, yet you jump on my threads so you can make absurd conjectures about my motives and then use those to insult me.  You interpret passion and expectation of _quality_ as self-serving and self-entitled.  This is not rational behavior.




Redregon said:


> it is kinda silly promising things and missing the deadline (if this were professional setting, that kind of behavior would get you sacked.)


FA is owned by a registered LLC, has legalese documents, sells a product (ads, FA:U stuff), and accepts for-profit donations.  What would it take above this for them to be "professional"?



Redregon said:


> to be completely fair, i've learned not to trust people's promises online for things that they aren't paid for (don't bring up donations or ads, that's not paying for the use of the site itself.)


Google is fueled almost entirely by ads, yet most of its users have fairly high expectations of them.  I see no reason not to take someone's word at face value, just because I'm not putting cash in his hand.  Content, visits, mindshare, and ad impressions are all still a form of value.



Redregon said:


> if Dragoneer promises to institute feature X, my first thought is "yeah, that'd be cool but i'll believe it when i see it." but this goes back to my "no expectations, no dissapointments" mindset.


So you assume that he's lying from the start, whatever he says.  I think that's a significant problem.

Meanwhile, I continue to give him the benefit of the doubt.  You're disparaging FA considerably moreso than I.



Redregon said:


> however, i'll bet that you'll find fewer people seeking the position since most do it for the status and power


Sounds fine to me.


----------



## Ben (Jun 4, 2011)

Does anyone wonder if redregon's posts would be easier to stomach if he spoke as elegantly as Eevee, instead of swearing his head off/name-calling in every post and using poor grammar? I would probably at least read the whole post if those two things would stop being such consistent elements, because they're highly detrimental to being taken seriously.


----------



## Redregon (Jun 4, 2011)

Ben said:


> Does anyone wonder if redregon's posts would be easier to stomach if he spoke as elegantly as Eevee, instead of swearing his head off/name-calling in every post and using poor grammar? I would probably at least read the whole post if those two things would stop being such consistent elements, because they're highly detrimental to being taken seriously.


 
deal with it, princess.


----------



## Heimdal (Jun 4, 2011)

Complaining about complainers is also complaining. Only it is extremely  convoluted, because it has almost nothing to do with the source of any  real problem. Unless you can abolish all types of concern from society,  good luck, it's a huge waste of time. People who want change and  accountability at least have a chance of succeeding.


----------



## Kesteh (Jun 6, 2011)

So how about that thread... I'm doubtful it will generate answers though. Unless there's publicity to be had.


----------



## Eevee (Jun 6, 2011)

Dunno.  Two weeks since the release date, a week since the announcement about waiting on the comment system.  Haven't heard anything since.


----------



## Rossyfox (Jun 7, 2011)

Redregon said:


> i never really liked the commission information panel because it barely got used afaik so why keep something that's in so little demand, especially if it's risking the stability of the rest of the site?


 
The point is that a commission information panel shouldn't risk the stability[sic] (you meant security right?) of the rest of the site. It was just a simple page that loaded a few fields from the database, if FA had a better backend then coding a page like that wouldn't greatly risk introducing new vulnerabilities.


----------



## kayfox (Jun 12, 2011)

Rossyfox said:


> The point is that a commission information panel shouldn't risk the stability[sic] (you meant security right?) of the rest of the site.


 
I would think that the code put together to avoid this kinda shit in journals and comments could be used to at least provide some sort of stopgap between nothing and something thats really usable.  Hell I could probably get this kinda thing going in a matter of an hour or so.

Oh, but I cant be trusted to even see the PHP code this site uses, little own actually touch it.


----------



## Iovis (Jun 12, 2011)

Half a month since the set date and still no update info on this? Yeah... no. It's time for some PR 101. Excuse me, I've got some asses to rape.

Oh, and thanks Eevee. I can see the calandar now. I'll take a better look at it later.

edit::

It took one email to get this in response:


> Fur Affinity Support to me
> 
> No, you're right on this. I hope to have an announcement about it set in stone (with a date) this week.
> 
> ...



Eh, we'll see what happens. If the week passes and still no announcement comes up I'll go back to my original plan of action.


----------



## kayfox (Jun 14, 2011)

Iovis said:


> It took one email to get this in response:



I don't really expect Dragoneer or Yak to answer emails from me, since they wont answer anything else.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jun 15, 2011)

Believing in the new UI is kind of like believing in an omnipotent god. For some people, belief in something such as it is settling to them, and they have plenty of faith that they will see it sooner or later, after time passes. For others, they'd like to believe, but there is plenty of evidence that proves there will never be such a thing as it.
Some are assholes about it, whether they believe in it ever existing or the opposite.
For me, however, I'll believe (in) it when I see it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 15, 2011)

StainMcGorver said:


> Believing in the new UI is kind of like believing in an omnipotent god. For some people, belief in something such as it is settling to them, and they have plenty of faith that they will see it sooner or later, after time passes. For others, they'd like to believe, but there is plenty of evidence that proves there will never be such a thing as it.
> Some are assholes about it, whether they believe in it ever existing or the opposite.
> For me, however, I'll believe (in) it when I see it.


 Oh god you just brought religion into this thread D:


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jun 15, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh god you just brought religion into this thread D:


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 15, 2011)

StainMcGorver said:


>


 
STAIN OMG MAN I MISSED YOU

( I'm Shenzi or w/e I went by ages ago )

aaaa

Also, yeah, I'll believe the UI thing when I see it.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jun 15, 2011)

Skift said:


> STAIN OMG MAN I MISSED YOU


I know, it's been a while...

I've miiiiiissed youuuu <3


----------



## Miharu Okami (Jun 15, 2011)

Hate to be the Devil's advocate but FA does belong to Dragoneer, he does own it and it is free.
Thus he can do whatever he wants with it. Security holes and all. I'm just smart enough not to donate
to the site and keep all my business info strictly in emails.

I feel sorry for anyone donating to the site. Here they are paying to a site that has a shitty layout.


----------



## Iovis (Jun 15, 2011)

StainMcGorver said:


> Believing in the new UI is kind of like believing in *an omnipotent god*. For some people, belief in something such as it is settling to them, and they have plenty of faith that they will see it sooner or later, after time passes. For others, they'd like to believe, but there is plenty of evidence that proves there will never be such a thing as it.
> Some are assholes about it, whether they believe in it ever existing or the opposite.
> For me, however, I'll believe (in) it when I see it.


>implying that there can ever be a truly omnipotent being.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omnipotence_paradox

ohboyherewego.gif :v


----------



## Fay V (Jun 15, 2011)

Iovis said:


> >implying that there can ever be a truly omnipotent being.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omnipotence_paradox
> 
> ohboyherewego.gif :v


 
Actually, it wasn't implying one exists at all. Please try to stay on topic.


----------



## Eevee (Jun 15, 2011)

Miharu Okami said:


> Hate to be the Devil's advocate but FA does belong to Dragoneer, he does own it and it is free.
> Thus he can do whatever he wants with it. Security holes and all.


Uh.  Yes?  Nobody's saying he's not _allowed_, and I don't know why this keeps coming up like it's some big revelation.  The complaint is that some goings-on are _irresponsible and shameful_.  (The implication is that this is bad.)


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jun 15, 2011)

Iovis said:


> >implying that there can ever be a truly omnipotent being.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omnipotence_paradox


I'm an Atheist.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 15, 2011)

Eevee said:


> Uh.  Yes?  Nobody's saying he's not _allowed_, and I don't know why this keeps coming up like it's some big revelation.  The complaint is that some goings-on are _irresponsible and shameful_.  (The implication is that this is bad.)


 Fifty bucks says they close down the site during the busiest time of the year for FA, then the new UI is just the old one held together with duct tape to a new front page.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Jun 15, 2011)

StainMcGorver said:


> Believing in the new UI is kind of like believing in an omnipotent god.


 

Don't believe in the new UI! Believe in me! Believe in the CyberFoxx who believes in the new UI!



... I'm sorry... The Meme goblins made me do it.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jun 15, 2011)

CyberFoxx said:


> Don't believe in the new UI! Believe in me! Believe in the CyberFoxx who believes in the new UI!


I'm sorry, I don't follow you. Oh well, I'm sure it's nothing beneficial to the human race as a whole.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 15, 2011)

If the site goes down for weeks on end and then comes back up and looks like the old site just with a different colour scheme, then I'll call bs.


----------



## draconigen (Jun 16, 2011)

I recently discovered how much I like microwave popcorn. That wouldn't have happened without this thread. <3


----------



## Eevee (Jun 18, 2011)

Iovis said:


> It took one email to get this in response:
> 
> 
> > No, you're right on this. I hope to have an announcement about it set in stone (with a date) this week.
> ...


Not much of this week left; any followup?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 18, 2011)

Eevee said:


> Not much of this week left; any followup?


 Hey Eevee can I make a special request, if the site goes down next week and comes back up "conveniently" after AC, can you tell us if the new UI is just the old one with duct tape attached to it?
Cause I think he's paranoid enough to pull a stunt like that considering some of the stuff he has said in the past about kage.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 18, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Hey Eevee can I make a special request, if the site goes down next week and comes back up "conveniently" after AC, can you tell us if the new UI is just the old one with duct tape attached to it?
> Cause I think he's paranoid enough to pull a stunt like that considering some of the stuff he has said in the past about kage.


 what has he said about Kage?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 18, 2011)

Fay V said:


> what has he said about Kage?


 That it's not a "real" furry con, that kage has good intentions, but he doesn't like him.
Short version is if fa goes down while AC is going on it's not a coincidence.


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 18, 2011)

I think I fell into this conversation at the wrong time...

But do carry on... Actually hold it for a moment, I'm grabbing some nomz.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 18, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> That it's not a "real" furry con, that kage has good intentions, but he doesn't like him.
> Short version is if fa goes down while AC is going on it's not a coincidence.


 ah surprise surprise. 



Fenrari said:


> I think I fell into this conversation at the wrong time...
> 
> But do carry on... Actually hold it for a moment, I'm grabbing some nomz.


 stop that. Post on topic not *grabbing popcorn* posts.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 18, 2011)

Fay V said:


> ah surprise surprise.
> stop that. Post on topic not *grabbing popcorn* posts.


 We find out in five days.


----------



## Iovis (Jun 19, 2011)

Eevee said:


> Not much of this week left; any followup?


Nope, not yet. Sean and Yak seriously need to get their shit together.

Eh, we'll see what happens:


			
				ME said:
			
		

> Just reminding you again. I suggest that even if you don't know how long it will take to get this up and running you make some form of announcement. Unhappy people do unhappy things after all.
> 
> 
> Here's a piece of advice: This UI update is supposed to be just a beta anyways. So if it is just some feature that is holding it up then I strongly suggest you put the beta up without it and add it in after when it is finished. When you make the beta live tell everyone "Oh hay, we didn't finish this part of it but it is being worked on and will be up when it's done! Until then, enjoy all this new and shiny stuff! This is what we did so far: {list all the new crap you put in}. If you find any bugs, file a trouble ticket/email and tell us about it!"


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 19, 2011)

Iovis said:


> Nope, not yet. Sean and Yak seriously need to get their shit together.


 
I read that and imagined a babyfur-styled pair of them happily playing with shit. Thanks for that :c


----------



## Iovis (Jun 19, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I read that and imagined a babyfur-styled pair of them happily playing with shit. Thanks for that :c


You're very welcome~<3
Now I want to see someone draw a picture of that.... bwahahaha!


----------



## Wet Coyote (Jun 19, 2011)

So its like Duke Nukem Forever here  

Instead of "FA v3" it should be "FA Forever" version

At least Duke finally made it  8-P


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 19, 2011)

Wet Coyote said:


> So its like Duke Nukem Forever here
> 
> Instead of "FA v3" it should be "FA Forever" version
> 
> At least Duke finally made it  8-P


 Actually that analogy is pretty good, cause they're both products that take/took forever to come out, half finished and the people who made it thought people would like it solely on the basis of how popular it is...
Oh wait I know I'm forgetting one...
...
Oh right pushing it out half finished at the time simply because of what time of year it is.
Seriously if Fa is down for "maintenance" during AC I wish I would say it would be a surprise, but it wouldn't.


----------



## Aden (Jun 19, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Seriously if Fa is down for "maintenance" during AC I wish I would say it would be a surprise, but it wouldn't.


 
Wait, what'd I miss


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 20, 2011)

Aden said:


> Wait, what'd I miss


 Something stupid.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 20, 2011)

Wet Coyote said:


> So its like Duke Nukem Forever here
> 
> Instead of "FA v3" it should be "FA Forever" version
> 
> At least Duke finally made it  8-P


 
Yeah I can believe the new FA will suck just as much as DNF


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 20, 2011)

Seeing the holes Eevee listed eight months ago and one of those holes exploited last night, respect has gone down once again. For fuck's sake, you devs are too paranoid on sharing your sacred code that people can also fix (the good hearted folks you keep turning down).

I will continue to hammer on the site until this shit gets fixed in a PROPER way, not half-assed manner.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 20, 2011)

Glaice said:


> Seeing the holes Eevee listed eight months ago and one of those holes exploited last night, respect has gone down once again. For fuck's sake, you devs are too paranoid on sharing your sacred code that people can also fix (the good hearted folks you keep turning down).
> 
> I will continue to hammer on the site until this shit gets fixed in a PROPER way, not half-assed manner.


 It isnt always the Devs...we could look at "ye who has trust issues"-neer


----------



## Iovis (Jun 20, 2011)

Glaice said:


> I will continue to hammer on the site until this shit gets fixed in a PROPER way, not half-assed manner.


Hammer away my good friend, I'm certainly going to.



Crysix Fousen said:


> It isnt always the Devs...we could look at "ye who has trust issues"-neer


 I would have agreed with that at one point but the other day I unfortunately got the chance to see how easily Sean rolls over when someone yells at him. Anyone who is close to Sean can quite easily string him along.

Hint hint Sean: grow a fucking spine please. Stop bending over for your Devs and GET SHIT DONE.
Also: Let's hope "The Queen of FA" doesn't read this! I might get banned!

//edit: Because I can... Sean, seriously. Put some pressure on your goddamn Devs for once. Stop sitting back and saying to yourself "oh, but if I push them they'll quit and FA will die *emotear*". It's getting old, it really is. If they did quit (hahahaha, I doubt they would considering how _certain people_ enjoy having so much power) then there are dozens of devs who would quite happily take their place and would probably do a better job at it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 20, 2011)

Iovis said:


> Hammer away my good friend, I'm certainly going to.
> 
> 
> I would have agreed with that at one point but the other day I unfortunately got the chance to see how easily Sean rolls over when someone yells at him. Anyone who is close to Sean can quite easily string him along.
> ...


 Eevee was on the Ferrox team...he left, heck right now folks are willing to help...but not get powers of like an dev admin but to just help the damn site.


----------



## Xaevo (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah, i've offered my services over and over, it's not going to happen, it seems...


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jun 20, 2011)

Xaevo said:


> Yeah, i've offered my services over and over, it's not going to happen, it seems...


 I'm pretty sure you know of some reasons why they might hesitate to pick you. If want me to elaborate on that, you know where to find me.


----------



## Iovis (Jun 20, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Eevee was on the Ferrox team...he left, heck right now folks are willing to help...but not get powers of like an dev admin but to just help the damn site.


 Hell, I would help too but [censored because oft he calling out rule] is super paranoid... though I would need to brush up on my PHP/SQL first. I should do that anyways as I haven't used either of them in a while and my knowledge is probably outdated. :V



CerbrusNL said:


> I'm pretty sure you know of some reasons why they might hesitate to pick you. If want me to elaborate on that, you know where to find me.


 I wanna hear this! No I don't.
Though it would be pretty amusing to watch Xaevo as an Admin For A Day (tm) :B

Ten bucks says he would cripple FA for at least a month.


----------



## Eevee (Jun 22, 2011)

This is now a month late.


----------



## Aden (Jun 22, 2011)

Eevee said:


> This is now a month late.


 
Damn, I knew we should have put some money on an over/under


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 23, 2011)

No less what to expect from the current team. :V


----------



## Eevee (Jun 23, 2011)

To emphasize: I don't care so much that it isn't done on time.  It happens.  I care that it isn't done on time, *and nobody is saying anything*.

FA seems to be just telling the userbase whatever they want to hear, then completely snubbing them when it actually matters.  If you can't damn well stand behind your promises then don't make them.

This is why I was mad about the "fix" announcement for the journal exploit a few days ago: it disregarded actual _fact_ and just became a thing to say to make FA look better.  Because, you know, looking good is way easier than actually being good.


----------



## theLight (Jun 23, 2011)

Eevee said:


> To emphasize: I don't care so much that it isn't done on time.  It happens.  I care that it isn't done on time, *and nobody is saying anything*.
> 
> FA seems to be just telling the userbase whatever they want to hear, then completely snubbing them when it actually matters.  If you can't damn well stand behind your promises then don't make them.
> 
> This is why I was mad about the "fix" announcement for the journal exploit a few days ago: it disregarded actual _fact_ and just became a thing to say to make FA look better.  Because, you know, looking good is way easier than actually being good.


 
Looks like they're moving on your exploit list one by one. (I only say this because it looks like a version of the submission sploit has been handled).

Yeah, WHERE'S OUR SEXY, NEW, NOT FUNCTIONALLY-RETARDED FA?


----------



## Diocletian (Jun 25, 2011)

Looks like Dragoneer gave out a vague date for the UI on some random livestream chatroom where only a few people would see it:


----------



## theLight (Jun 25, 2011)

Diocletian said:


> Looks like Dragoneer gave out a vague date for the UI on some random livestream chatroom where only a few people would see it:


 
A planned surprise? Oh, how'd I like to believe we weren't again being lied to.


----------



## Garuru_Wolf (Jun 25, 2011)

On another interesting note: I always thought the banner was kind of like a contest where multiple artists did a banner and the "best" got picked? Was I mistaken about that? I suppose it's not really important, it just sounds like Neer is guaranteeing Gill that if he draws a banner it'll get put up, but I was under the assumption that there was more than one entry for each new banner. 

On topic: Is this new interface supposed to have the folders and whatnot? Not that I have much of a gallery, but it's a feature I've been looking forward to.


----------



## Iovis (Jun 26, 2011)

Diocletian said:


> Looks like Dragoneer gave out a vague date for the UI on some random livestream chatroom where only a few people would see it:


Facepalming so hard right now.

I try to be optimistic, but I think I just jumped on the "this is never going to happen" train. Actually, I probably jumped on that train when I thought the reaction to the question "I wonder what Sean would do if somebody brought down Figment?" might be something along this lines of "SHUT DOWN EVERYTHING! WE'RE BEING ATTACKED BY TERRORISTS!!111!!!111111111" and then take a month or six to bring the site back up.

Le-sigh...



Garuru_Wolf said:


> On another interesting note: I always thought  the banner was kind of like a contest where multiple artists did a  banner and the "best" got picked? Was I mistaken about that? I suppose  it's not really important, it just sounds like Neer is guaranteeing Gill  that if he draws a banner it'll get put up, but I was under the  assumption that there was more than one entry for each new banner.
> 
> On  topic: Is this new interface supposed to have the folders and whatnot?  Not that I have much of a gallery, but it's a feature I've been looking  forward to.


Nope, not how it works. Basically Dragoneer goes up to some random furry  artist and asks "Hay there would you like to to our banner this month  and project yourself into pseudo-stardom???   ".

 Yes, it is supposed to have it.


----------



## Garuru_Wolf (Jun 26, 2011)

Iovis said:


> Nope, not how it works. Basically Dragoneer goes up to some random furry  artist and asks "Hay there would you like to to our banner this month  and project yourself into pseudo-stardom???   ".
> 
> Yes, it is supposed to have it.


 
Oh? I see. I was just curious because I've seen a couple of people on my list submit a potential FA banner like it was a contest or something, so I wasn't sure.

Thanks.


----------



## Accountability (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't think there is set rules when it comes to the banner. I've seen  people submit them and they get used (I think the Nyan-Cat Fender was a  submission) and I've seen Dragoneer commission them (in the note leaks).  

I would like to see them put some standards in place with the new UI  though, something like "must incorporate the logo". Mostly because I  think enforcing brands is important. Right now, the banners always look out of place and tossed up in the corner without much thought.


----------



## Rossyfox (Jun 27, 2011)

Accountability said:


> enforcing brands is important


 
A man after my own heart.

Not surprised this is late, don't expect it to be around by October either.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 27, 2011)

Hah, I've been complaining about that for years. (The inconsistency of FA's logo) Even when Google allows variations on their front page, we still know what their corporate logo looks like - which is why the variations are fun.


----------



## Accountability (Jun 27, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> Hah, I've been complaining about that for years. (The inconsistency of FA's logo) Even when Google allows variations on their front page, we still know what their corporate logo looks like - which is why the variations are fun.


 
This should have been top priority when FA started actively promoting themselves and getting involved with things. Take a look at the bottom of the last FA:U page (the domain no longer points at the server, which is still up). There are three instantly recognizable logos and... Fender getting hit by an invisible bus, with "FA" tossed in there so we know that button represents FA. Fender is a great mascot, but since there are so many variations and art styles that have been used to draw him, he is a terrible brand.

The logo at the top of the forums is a start, though I agree with the people that would like to see the hidden "F" made more obvious.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 27, 2011)

Accountability said:


> The logo at the top of the forums is a start, though I agree with the people that would like to see the hidden "F" made more obvious.


 Actually that wouldn't be hard to do, just make a vertical break in orange colour.


----------



## Iovis (Jun 27, 2011)

Or make one that looks a little less gay and actually spells the site name out?

FA?
Fox Affinity
Fag Affinity
Foxes Anonymous
Fags Anonymous
(The) Foxes Asshole
(The) Fags Asshole

Wait... Fags or Foxes? Isn't that the same thing...? Fuck, I need to find a different word. Fuck? Good golly miss Molly, that's it! Fucking Assholes! Brillia- oh, wait, fuck! That's the same thing again... hrmmm...


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 27, 2011)

Iovis said:


> Or make one that looks a little less gay and actually spells the site name out?
> 
> FA?
> Fox Affinity
> ...


 
I thought those were all Synonyms anyway. Are you telling me I've been wrong all this time?


----------



## Accountability (Jun 28, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Actually that wouldn't be hard to do, just make a vertical break in orange colour.


 There have been mockups done that round a break above the right part of the "a" which creates the "f" _and_ makes the "tail" on the right of the logo look like a tail.



Iovis said:


> Or make one that looks a little less gay and actually spells the site name out?


 The original preview did have a logo like this, but in the more recent previews it was gone and a placeholder banner was in it's place.


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Jun 28, 2011)

When are we SUPPOSED to see new release of FA?


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 28, 2011)

WolfGuy100 said:


> When are we SUPPOSED to see new release of FA?


 
It was due in late May.


----------



## Wet Coyote (Jun 29, 2011)

Glaice said:


> It was due in late May.


 
After they make sure its Y2K safe thats the next step. Don't want Y2K to hamper this old code.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jun 29, 2011)

WolfGuy100 said:


> When are we SUPPOSED to see new release of FA?


 
I met Dragoneer at AC. He told me that it should be out February 30th of next year at the latest, probably September 31st of this year though.


----------



## Rossyfox (Jun 29, 2011)

I think he just makes dates and numbers up on the spot and tells people them so they feel like they are getting privileged insider info from their BFF Dragoneer.


----------



## Ben (Jun 29, 2011)

StainMcGorver said:


> I met Dragoneer at AC. He told me that it should be out February 30th of next year at the latest, probably September 31st of this year though.


 
I can't wait for someone to post thinking these are real dates. Oh man.


----------



## Heimdal (Jun 29, 2011)

Ben said:


> I can't wait for someone to post thinking these are real dates. Oh man.


 
I heard it's coming out on September 35th.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 29, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> I heard it's coming out on September 35th.


 
No man, Feb 30th.


----------



## Heimdal (Jun 29, 2011)

Xenke said:


> No man, Feb 30th.


 
Yeah nvm. My joke sucked due to braindead.


----------



## Diocletian (Jun 30, 2011)

Is this a fake account or a joke or something:

http://www.facebook.com/furaffinity

I can't think why there needs to be a facebook account for FA or why one would need to post previews of a new interface there.


----------



## BRN (Jun 30, 2011)

Diocletian said:


> Is this a fake account or a joke or something:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/furaffinity
> 
> I can't think why there needs to be a facebook account for FA or why one would need to post previews of a new interface there.


 


			
				facebook said:
			
		

> 45
> people like this



So, with 420,000 accounts, they choose to show their sneak peeks on a Facebook channel that they don't advertise to a grand total of 0.01% of their viewers?


----------



## Diocletian (Jun 30, 2011)

God, it isn't a joke, it's a real thing:



			
				Furaffinity Twitter said:
			
		

> Also, for those wanting to follow us on Facebook, you can do so here:
> facebook.com/furaffinity



http://twitter.com/#!/furaffinity/status/86540079476113408

Glad to see you're focusing on the really important things there Sean.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 30, 2011)

On the plus side, that appears to be the (5 month) old mock up, so it's not like anyone not watching Facebook is missing out on anything.


----------



## zachhart12 (Feb 7, 2012)

*lols at this* still waiting on that 3.0...


----------



## Devious Bane (Feb 7, 2012)

Necroing a near 8month old thread isn't going to make it come any faster.


----------



## zachhart12 (Feb 7, 2012)

Devious Bane said:


> Necroing a near 8month old thread isn't going to make it come any faster.



I know...but now everyone will start posting again just because I said that ...here comes drama


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 7, 2012)

Nope.


----------

